# Cinnamon rolls



## pa42phigh (Dec 20, 2020)

Christmas cinnamon rolls are a tradition around our house  hope you enjoy them as much as we do!!!
Dough
4 1/2cups flour
1 1/4 cup warm milk
2 eggs
1/3 cup softened butter
1 yeast
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup of sugar..

mix butter 2 eggs
then add milk.. then add yeast to liquid mix
mix flour add salt  sugar  .. then slowly mix together with liquid mix. 
Mix into a dough add  more flour if needed. Place in a greased bowl and cover. Let stand 2 or 3 hours till double in size..
Roll out in rectangle shape.
Coat dough with softened butter and vanilla mix add filling.
Filling 1/3 cup softened butter mixed with 1tsp vanilla 
 1 1/2cups brown sugar 
3 1/2 Tbsp  cinnamon 
Roll and cut to size. Place in buttered pan let sit a hour or two to raise, forgot to take that picture 

bake at 400 for 14 to 18 minutes 

 Icing
1pack cream cheese 8 oz
½ cup butter softened
1tsp vanilla
2 cups powder sugar
Thx to the wife for the help due to a stroke I have limited use of my left hand which makes it hard to roll things up..Thx for looking
  Merry Christmas ,Tim


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow!! I bet those are amaizing! My kids love cinimon rolls but ive never made from scratch. Thanks for sharing this I might give it a go.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 20, 2020)

Those looks amazing !!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 20, 2020)

Yummy


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2020)

Very nice . I bought my Daughter a  cinnamon roll " kit " from GFS as a stocking stuffer . Has all the stuff in the box for scratch made rolls . I think I'll have to gift it early after seeing this . Nice work .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2020)

That Looks Great, PA42 !!
Nice Job & Great Pics!!
Hmmm---I understand my DIL is making us some of those for Christmas too.
Like.

Bear


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 20, 2020)

Those look fantastic Tim.  Awesome job on those!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 20, 2020)

Those look great! I'm not a baker (made homemade bread from scratch once, years ago) but I might give these a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh yea that’s the way I make them, but I put a layer of melted butter & brown sugar on the bottom of the pan, about 1/8” thick, then put the buns on top of that. It makes a wonderful crust on the bottom of the buns. I also like to put just as much frosting on them as you. But my wife scrapes half of it off onto my bun. That’s cool with me. I only make these once a year on New Year’s Day morning!
 We each eat one & freeze the rest for a later snack! Well maybe we don’t freeze all of them 
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## 3-2-1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you for sharing! We will be trying these, they look amazing


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 20, 2020)

Major tradition at our house, too! My wife bakes them. Yours look FANTASTIC!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 20, 2020)

Those look amazing, nicely done


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2020)

We usually do the Pillsbury tube kind, but boy oh boy I'm gonna have to show this to my wife.

Those look fantastic.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks excellent


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks absolutely delicious! Like! Bookmarked, also saved as a file in my archive - on my list to do for New Year eve!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 20, 2020)

I forgot to mention, PERFECT AMOUNT OF ICING!


----------



## checkdude (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks delicious!  I make them similar just leave out the icing. Too sweet for us but don't scrimp on the butter.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 21, 2020)

Thx for all the likes and comments guys much appreciated


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh man, do those look good.  Love me some cinnamon rolls, with lots of filling and icing.  These have both.  Yeah!!
Great job, Tim.
Gary


----------

